# We went commando!



## bennielou (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, yes, we were wearing underwear during the shoot, but this is the first shoot in a LONG time we didn't use our big lights.  The site we were at was fabulous about big natural light so we wanted to use it.
Also a word of caution about the photos below is that I get picked on a bit for tilting and cropping in weird ways.  I don't want you to think my clients end up with all kinds of wacky tilty photos with their heads half chopped off, so I included a more full resume, so to speak.  This bride received a total of 145 photos, all in the same vein, just different crops, processing, and sofrorth.  These are just my favorites out of a very crowded offering of a whole lot of variety in photos.  Some setups I left out all together.

1.






2.





3.





4.






5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.






13.






14.





15.





16.





Like I said, there is a smattering of this, that, and the other.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 12, 2011)

I love #2!  Nice location.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, Schwettylens.  I haven't worked this location for ages.  It's like one giant light box.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice use of what looks like a very nice location.


----------



## Brinr (Aug 12, 2011)

2 and 8 = WIN!!!! 12/7 anyone see a magenta cast in her dress/floor? Maybe I are have bad eyebalz...


----------



## mwcfarms (Aug 12, 2011)

Cindy I love this set. Love love it. The only thing I noticed and it could be my monitor at work is number three she looks either their is a bit of a halo around her, not sure if its a trick of light or you did some dodging. Beautiful work.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 12, 2011)

Really nice!  If I could only get my natural light shots to look so nice............


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 12, 2011)

wow, these are really great. #2 and #7 are my favorites. #7/12 has wonderful opposing angles, fantastic!


----------



## bogeyguy (Aug 12, 2011)

Excellent photos IMO. The bride is gorgeous!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 12, 2011)

VERY well shot!


----------



## bennielou (Aug 15, 2011)

Brinr said:


> 2 and 8 = WIN!!!! 12/7 anyone see a magenta cast in her dress/floor? Maybe I are have bad eyebalz...



Your eyes do not decieve you.  There was a horrific cast on this, and I'm not sure why.  I worked like the devil to get it out, but there is indeed still some left.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 15, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Cindy I love this set. Love love it. The only thing I noticed and it could be my monitor at work is number three she looks either their is a bit of a halo around her, not sure if its a trick of light or you did some dodging. Beautiful work.



Thank you so much!  Actually what is going on in #3 is that I had to remove a bunch of cafeteria tables and chairs from the lower right side of the photo.  Because there was then just a big blank screwed up place, I rebuilt the wall from patches of other wall peices.  It looked like a hot mess, but I liked the photo overall, so to help disguise the mess I'd made, I used Kevin Kobuta's Starburt Vignette.    I think you are seeing the Vignette.  But I'm glad you didn't notice the mess I'd made in the corner of the photo.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 15, 2011)

Well done Cindy.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Big Mike!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow.  How come I never get to come to the cool places?  

Amazing work...The only thing a few of these are lacking is the title of a magazine.  Definitely some cover material stuff.

If I had to pick favorites, it would be 1, 6, 7, and 9.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Bride has to be extremely happy....We know photog is and should be....Incredibly nice work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## fotograf biel (Aug 18, 2011)

Amazing! You did so well ...


----------



## bennielou (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks All!

George:  Hoping you will be working the wedding with us, day after tomorrow.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 18, 2011)

Cindy, is that the Art Museum in Dallas?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 18, 2011)

Quick Question: Since there is no groom is this is a separate session that the Bride set up outside of her wedding day?


----------



## bennielou (Aug 18, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Cindy, is that the Art Museum in Dallas?



Hi Christopher!  No, it's actually at the Meyerson.  They are catty corner to one another.  I would normally shoot a few at the DMofA as well, but it was soooo hot that day. (107)


----------



## bennielou (Aug 18, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Quick Question: Since there is no groom is this is a separate session that the Bride set up outside of her wedding day?



Hi GeorgieGirl,

Yes, we do a lot of "Bridal" sessions here in the South.  They use the enlargements on big stands outside of the reception for decorations.  Then the bride typically gives the prints to the MOB.


----------



## Destin (Aug 18, 2011)

I love the set. 4 and 6 look a little on the soft side to me, but other than that, Great set!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 18, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Cindy I love this set. Love love it. The only thing I noticed and it could be my monitor at work is number three she looks either their is a bit of a halo around her, not sure if its a trick of light or you did some dodging. Beautiful work.



I also see the halo on the third.  I love these shots though.  The lighting is used well.  My only comment is that #6 looks oof or soft to me.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 18, 2011)

bennielou said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Quick Question: Since there is no groom is this is a separate session that the Bride set up outside of her wedding day?
> ...



What a great idea! That has to cut down on the stress of the bride on the actual wedding day I would imagine. Photographer too I would think.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 18, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> > Cindy I love this set. Love love it. The only thing I noticed and it could be my monitor at work is number three she looks either their is a bit of a halo around her, not sure if its a trick of light or you did some dodging. Beautiful work.
> ...


  There is a halo in the third (explained in prior post).  6 is actually sharp as a tack.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 19, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



It's a whole other session, so of course the bonus deal is it's more money in your pocket too!  I have some photographer friends up North, and they seem to be starting to sell Bridal sessions up there as well.  It's catching on!   And like you said, one of the selling points on a session like this is that you can take your time on the photo shoot, instead of having to fly through it on an already stressful day.  Other great selling points is that they can choose totally cool or floral locations in which to shoot at, which thier venue may not have.

We also try to sell "day after" shoots as well.  We actually do a fair amount of these.  Again, less stress and cool locations.


----------



## randy! (Aug 23, 2011)

Natural light is the best...


----------



## Stanza (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice! I like it!


----------

